# Gheenoe test drive



## Gee18 (Apr 25, 2017)

My girlfriend and i are considering purchasing a gheenoe. We are located in the palm beach area. Anyone with a gheenoe willing to take us out for a short run? I am willing to pay a bit for the ride.


----------



## Viking1 (May 23, 2010)

I am in Jacksonville and have a Gheenoe LT25, and I know that is a little far to travel. Try the Gheenoe Facebook page https://www.facebook.com/groups/416982485130209/ and I am sure you can connect with someone down there in PB. We are having a mini rally at Bings Landing (near Palm Coast) coming up on May 21. We have had interested buyers attend these to see if Gheenoes fit their needs or not. It is a great way to see different models at one place. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Gee18 (Apr 25, 2017)

Thank you, viking1. Not sure when i'm getting to jacksonville, but Bings Landing might be a go.


----------

